# Do men really like fake boobs, or is it only a woman's thing?



## The Renegade

Hi there. I'm asking this question because: Wife and me just went out with other couples. Guys talked guys stuff, girls talked girls stuff. Later on my wife told me what they talked about: 

There was one of the women feeling very bad about her flat breasts and that she considers getting the job done. Another girl advised her to absolutely go for it. First girl replied that her husband hates it.

So the other woman (who had a boob job done already) continued, that her husband in the beginning hated it as well. But she did it anyway and now he loves it. 

I know from him, however, that he does not love it at all. He has just learned to tolerate it for the sake of the peace in the house.

I personally love a good hand full, but also small ones. What I don't like are fakes. Just always makes me believe that she does not feel me anymore there and I want to be felt. BTW, I find small breasts worn without bra beneath the shirt super-sexy.

So, I'm asking: How many guys are really out there who really do like their wife to get her boobs done?

(BTW I also have my theory on this: Guys who like their wife to get a classic boob job are the ones who are not really into her, but rather showing off with her). Let me know what you think.


----------



## DanF

Since I have never touched a fake boob, maybe I don't qualify to answer.
However, I love the look, the feel and the shape of real boobs. I think fake boobs look, well, fake. They are not as appealing as real ones.


----------



## tacoma

My wife has mentioned she wanted to get hers done.

I told her it would most probably greatly affect my physical attraction to her.
She`s not brought it up again.

I`ve never met a fake breast I liked.


----------



## Entropy3000

I like natural breasts. All sizes. Fake breasts remind me of women who do pole dancing and lap dances for a living.


----------



## 67flh

i like the natural containers better.


----------



## bubbly girl

I'm not a guy, but I know my husband says he doesn't like fake boobs, and would take small real ones over bigger fake ones. I'm naturally large chested so it's not like he's just saying that to make me feel better.


----------



## Mistys dad

I don't have a problem with the actual boobs. Real or "fake".

But a lot of the women behind the fake ones do seem to have other issues that they think boobs will solve.

Confidence in a woman is way more important than cup size.


----------



## heartsbeating

When we've watched shows/docos about plastic surgery, I know that he finds it a complete turn-off (unless it's for medical reasons). Despite his preference for the natural look, for him it's largely related to the mindset and priorities of the person, that become the turn off.


----------



## waiwera

If so many men prefer natural boobs why are porn stars, glamour models, centrefolds (almost) all lugging around all the ENORMOUS plastic boobs?
I would imagine it is because through 'feedback' this is what has been decided as what men want to to see.


----------



## The Renegade

That's what I thought. Most men I know are not into boob jobs.

Interesting is, though: Most women I know (married or not) find that men might say they don't like it, but really they do. (That means they hear the men saying that they don't like it, but they don't believe it). They are usually very confident and sure about that statement. Where's that coming from?

@Waiwera: Is it really feedback from men you get?


----------



## that_girl

I once told Hubs that I needed a lift. He asked me why? Then he went on to tell me why he loves my breasts so much  I haven't thought about my breasts since.


----------



## that_girl

The idea that women don't believe men when they say they don't like fake boobs comes from porn.

You don't see many men watching 'average woman' porn, do ya? 

That shet sticks with women. They see you watching what you watch and they don't compare (in their minds) so they want to emulate what you jack off to, hoping you'll find them just as stimulating. 

That's just my theory though. Porn and fake movie stars really have effed up our society regarding bodies and attraction.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

This guy prefers real. Some of the fake ones are actually grotesque or unnatural looking from what I've seen (but not experienced). I guess going too large will do that, or getting a poor surgeon could be another cause.

But if it is a question of self-image I suppose that is more important. I just wouldn't make it about "what men like" because it might be a 50-50 proposition.


----------



## frustr8dhubby

My first wife got them. They actually turned out very nice and didn't feel fake at all. Completely her choice, I didn't feel she needed them but she did break down her chest a lot in her younger years by riding horses with no bra...

So I will say, I don't dislike them if they are done just to enhance/firm. Women that get gargantuan ones are just disgusting to me. But I tend to prefer breasts on the smaller side anyway.


----------



## Mistys dad

waiwera said:


> If so many men prefer natural boobs why are porn stars, glamour models, centrefolds (almost) all lugging around all the ENORMOUS plastic boobs?
> I would imagine it is because through 'feedback' this is what has been decided as what men want to to see.


Because the whole point of porn is total exaggeration.

Viewers want to see boobs-then give them enormous boobs.

Viewers want loud women-give the comical loud women.

Viewers want aggressive women-make them super horny animals.

Viewers want crazy sex-Give them over the top BJs, anal, hardcore stuff never seen in the real world.

Porn is to sex, what cartoons are to real life.


----------



## waiwera

The Renegade said:


> That's what I thought. Most men I know are not into boob jobs.
> 
> Interesting is, though: Most women I know (married or not) find that men might say they don't like it, but really they do. (That means they hear the men saying that they don't like it, but they don't believe it). They are usually very confident and sure about that statement. Where's that coming from?
> 
> @Waiwera: Is it really feedback from men you get?


Oh sorry, I didn't say that clearly. 

The makers or porn movies or playboy etc... must of had feedback over the years from men (who most of the porn/centre folds are aimed at) to what they want to see.

Men seem to be saying one thing but then buy/lust at the porn/picture of the girls with the fake boobs.


----------



## unbelievable

I like to look at breasts, real or fake, but I wouldn't like the idea of my wife or one of my daughters carrying around dangerous stuff inside their bodies, or getting cut on unnecessarily.


----------



## The Renegade

that_girl said:


> The idea that women don't believe men when they say they don't like fake boobs comes from porn.
> 
> You don't see many men watching 'average woman' porn, do ya?


I'd challenge you on that as I believe that when you put two movies together, one with a nice, small breasted, girl and the other one with a "regular, modern porn-start", most guys would rather jack off to the first one. It's just that they get less and less available. The porn-industry seems to be a self-uphyping one (if that can ever become an english word).


----------



## VermisciousKnid

waiwera said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't say that clearly.
> 
> The makers or porn movies or playboy etc... must of had feedback over the years from men (who most of the porn/centre folds are aimed at) to what they want to see.
> 
> Men seem to be saying one thing but then buy/lust at the porn/picture of the girls with the fake boobs.


I suppose I could observe that romance novels usually have big bare-chested hunky types on the cover, therefore women prefer that type, so I should obtain some steroids and start lifting weights every day to try to look like that. I'm guessing I would be wrong.

I really think that images have to be more and more excessive just to be noticed. It's inflation. Yeah, guys attention will be drawn to them, but that isn't the be all and end all. We might look at them because they are grotesque, comical, gravity-defying, pneumatic, or whatever. That doesn't necessarily mean that we want to hang out with them.


----------



## frootloop

I agree with VK - huge fake boobs definitely draw attention to themselves, but I'd prefer smaller, natural ones for actual *use*.


----------



## sandc

They look great under a blouse but I don't like the scars. I agree, for actual use real is better.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I'll take the organic version please.


----------



## waiwera

VermisciousKnid said:


> I suppose I could observe that romance novels usually have big bare-chested hunky types on the cover, therefore women prefer that type, so I should obtain some steroids and start lifting weights every day to try to look like that. I'm guessing I would be wrong.


Fair enough I can relate to that. I have three sons who spend a fair bit of time trying to build muscles and grow facial hair.

Do you think men feel the same kind of the pressure to meet some 'ideal' image in order to be attractive to the opposite sex?
As a woman I feel that women have a tougher time with this.. maybe I'm being sexist??

Some days I feel so bombarded by images of big boobed perfect bodied women... on TV, in every magazine I pick up, even flashing at me on every other website I go to and I don't look up porn or the likes.

Maybe I just don't notice all the buff blokes... well I notice... but in a different way


----------



## tacoma

that_girl said:


> You don't see many men watching 'average woman' porn, do ya?


Actually "amateur" porn is insanely popular on the web.
(also my personal preference)

I was going to reply to waiwera`s earlier comment about porn stars, glamour models, centerfolds as being more influencing on women than men.

I haven`t seen a guy with an old school mens magazine since the early 90's.
Centerfolds are passé.

Granted a lot of guys are into the cookie cutter busty blonde bimbo but for a lot of us they`ve all melded into one giant image of generic monotony.

Give me a petite brunette (With natural breasts small or large) anyday.


----------



## tacoma

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> The other thing I don't get is this~ if a man saw a bag of silicone sitting on a table, would it give him an erection? No. Why is it different just because it's inside a woman's body?
> 
> My boobs are a smallish B cup now and I like them. So does dh. At least they're really mine!
> 
> WORLD RECORD LARGEST NATURAL BREASTS IN THE WORLD 4-28-11 - YouTube
> 
> No thanks. I'll keep my handful.


Why am I afraid to click that link?
:rofl:


----------



## The Renegade

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> The other thing I don't get is this~ if a man saw a bag of silicone sitting on a table, would it give him an erection? No. Why is it different just because it's inside a woman's body?
> 
> My boobs are a smallish B cup now and I like them. So does dh. At least they're really mine!
> 
> WORLD RECORD LARGEST NATURAL BREASTS IN THE WORLD 4-28-11 - YouTube
> 
> No thanks. I'll keep my handful.


Wow, scary!


----------



## tacoma

I knew I would regret clicking that link.


----------



## Lon

They look different (yes unnatural) and so they are interesting in some way. Variety is usually appealing, they are not my preference though they sometimes make skinny girls seem kind of like they're curvy. I think in the long run they are generally pretty stupid and superficial so I don't think I'd respect a woman who had it done unless it was a part of overcoming a specific self esteem issue (like mastectomy).


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Don't care either way. If a boob job will make her feel better about herself, I really dont see anything wrong with it.

I think guys make the mistake of thinking that women are getting it done for us; they're not. They get it done for themselves.

Sent from my Windows Phone using Board Express


----------



## The Renegade

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Don't care either way. If a boob job will make her feel better about herself, I really dont see anything wrong with it.
> 
> I think guys make the mistake of thinking that women are getting it done for us; they're not. They get it done for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my Windows Phone using Board Express


What's a woman getting out of it for herself apart from a painful operation? It's got to have something to do with attracting men, right?


----------



## waiwera

tacoma said:


> I was going to reply to waiwera`s earlier comment about porn stars, glamour models, centerfolds as being more influencing on women than men.
> 
> I haven`t seen a guy with an old school mens magazine since the early 90's.
> Centerfolds are passé.




Do mags like playboy and penthouse not do centrefolds anymore...? 
You still see plenty of girlie mags in the shops.
Someone must be 'reading the articles' if they are still for sale?

I wonder if the 'cookie cutter busty blonde bimbo' will go out of fashion? I'd love a world where natural/uncut was considered best!


----------



## heartsbeating

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Don't care either way. If a boob job will make her feel better about herself, I really dont see anything wrong with it.
> 
> I think guys make the mistake of thinking that women are getting it done for us; they're not. They get it done for themselves.
> 
> Sent from my Windows Phone using Board Express


I think it's the usual debate that arises with these topics - questioning whether the inner-self/confidence ought to be worked on instead of relying on an external superficial to make one 'feel' better about themselves. Is it just masking (or being a quick-fix) to a deeper symptom of low self esteem?


----------



## Dollystanford

well I've never met a man who's *admitted* liking them....but I've certainly met men who like looking at them. Maybe the idea is better than the reality

one thing I'll say about chicks who've got fake t*ts is that they love to get you to feel them. I mean really, this friend of mine practically pulled her top up in the pub and asked us all to have a squeeze before the damn scars were healed

they felt, well, rubbery frankly

and yes women get them done for themselves - because they think they will attract men which sadly for some women is the ultimate goal. Whether they attract the right sort of man doesn't really come into the equation

my friend with the boob job found that having men talk to her chest got fairly old fairly quickly...and they were PIP implants so now she's had them removed (for free on the NHS as the private clinic who put them in refused to remove them despite the fact that they contain industrial silicone)

don't do it girls, love the skin you're in


----------



## heartsbeating

Dollystanford said:


> and yes women get them done for themselves - because they think they will attract men which sadly for some women is the ultimate goal. Whether they attract the right sort of man doesn't really come into the equation
> 
> don't do it girls, love the skin you're in


I know most of us like to feel attractive .....but again, for those women who do this to feel better about themselves and to think they will attract men, to me equates to low self-esteem. I feel in that case, it's not really about themselves. It's about how they feel they will be perceived/accepted/ability to attract. 


I agree, Dolly, love the skin you're in.


----------



## RandomDude

Bleh... I find them completely disgusting!


----------



## COguy

that_girl said:


> The idea that women don't believe men when they say they don't like fake boobs comes from porn.
> 
> You don't see many men watching 'average woman' porn, do ya?
> 
> That shet sticks with women. They see you watching what you watch and they don't compare (in their minds) so they want to emulate what you jack off to, hoping you'll find them just as stimulating.
> 
> That's just my theory though. Porn and fake movie stars really have effed up our society regarding bodies and attraction.


I try not to watch porn but when I do it's always amateur.

The simple truth is most guys don't care that much about it. Personally I would much rather date a natural flat chested girl than a C or D fake.

And what really pisses me off is when girls talk about how they need x or y or z done to themselves (surgery) and their husbands actually like pre-surgery x,y, or z. Ladies, quite being so damn self-conscious and just accept when your man tells you he's attracted to you.


----------



## Machiavelli

waiwera said:


> Fair enough I can relate to that. I have three sons who spend a fair bit of time trying to build muscles and grow facial hair.
> 
> Do you think men feel the same kind of the pressure to meet some 'ideal' image in order to be attractive to the opposite sex?


Humans appear to be hard wired to respond sexually to the golden ratio of 1.6 shoulder/waist in men and the .7 ratio waist/hips for women. Racks don't really enter into it, other than as a secondary attraction point.



waiwera said:


> As a woman I feel that women have a tougher time with this.. maybe I'm being sexist??


Not sexist, just in error. Everybody, except the genetically gifted, is going to have to work increasingly harder to maintain a body that is viscerally attractive as go you age out past age 25. It's very hard to do after 45, because nature doesn't want you distracting 13-18 year olds from doing their reproductive duty.



waiwera said:


> Maybe I just don't notice all the buff blokes... well I notice... but in a different way


You will really notice them around ovulation.


----------



## Machiavelli

heartsbeating said:


> I know most of us like to feel attractive .....but again, for those women who do this to feel better about themselves and to think they will attract men, to me equates to low self-esteem. I feel in that case, it's not really about themselves. *It's about how they feel they will be perceived/accepted/ability to attract. *


The AMA Journal published this study which tells us that women with implants are much less likely to be overweight than other women and had 4X as many sex partners. I work in the physique business and these study results seem about right to me.


----------



## Vanton68

Machiavelli said:


> Humans appear to be hard wired to respond sexually to the golden ratio of 1.6 shoulder/waist in men and the .7 ratio waist/hips for women. Racks don't really enter into it, other than as a secondary attraction point.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sexist, just in error. Everybody, except the genetically gifted, is going to have to work increasingly harder to maintain a body that is viscerally attractive as go you age out past age 25. It's very hard to do after 45, because nature doesn't want you distracting 13-18 year olds from doing their reproductive duty.
> 
> 
> 
> You will really notice them around ovulation.





Machiavelli said:


> The AMA Journal published this study which tells us that women with implants are much less likely to be overweight than other women and had 4X as many sex partners. I work in the physique business and these study results seem about right to me.


Thank you.


----------



## AFEH

Machiavelli said:


> The AMA Journal published this study which tells us that women with implants are much less likely to be overweight than other women and had 4X as many sex partners. I work in the physique business and these study results seem about right to me.


Yes, it’s done to make themselves more attractive to attract men. Plus with the really big ones I think it’s somehow about showing other women.


If a wife wants a boob job then the husband better watch out as she’s more likely trying to attract another man!


As for the porn stars they’re fake all the way through!


----------



## Vanton68

AFEH said:


> If a wife wants a boob job then the husband better watch out as she’s more likely trying to attract another man!


If the wife wants another man, implants or natural breasts don't matter, nothing can stop her if she really wants it.


----------



## CandieGirl

Vanton68 said:


> If the wife wants another man, implants or natural breasts don't matter, nothing can stop her if she really wants it.


No, but sometimes there's a pattern of losing weight, working out, and making drastic changes to their physical appearances with boob jobs or any other enhancement surgery. That's what my husband's first wife did, although IMHO, the boobs really couldn't have helped that butter-face. LMAO!


----------



## Machiavelli

Vanton68 said:


> If the wife wants another man, implants or natural breasts don't matter, nothing can stop her if she really wants it.


This is true, but a woman wanting a big, flashy rack is a big, flashy red flag. 80% of my female clients have fake boobs, but not all are huge.


----------



## DanF

that_girl said:


> I once told Hubs that I needed a lift. He asked me why? Then he went on to tell me why he loves my breasts so much  I haven't thought about my breasts since.


My wife told me the same thing.
I told her that I love her as she is and if she wanted any boob work, she would be doing it for herself, not for me. 

She hasn't mentioned it again.


----------



## Cherie

I have implants. Not done for other men. IT's not all about the attention. Sometimes we just like to do **** for ourselves, it's the same as a new hairstyle or makeup, or having nice things like furniture or a car IMO. Some of us want to feel balanced. Some of us dont like how ours looked in clothes after having kids or losing weight.

Bottom line is if we really want it, you can't stop us. Same as anything else in life. 

I have found that it's situational with men. I know some men who haven't liked mine and some who were ga ga over them. There is no right answer to this question - other than I LOVE THEM. :smthumbup:


----------



## AFEH

Vanton68 said:


> If the wife wants another man, implants or natural breasts don't matter, nothing can stop her if she really wants it.


Just saying it should be seen as a red flag.

Most especially if her husband is comfortable the way she is.

Then it’s a REALLY BIG RED FLAG!


----------



## Conrad

AFEH said:


> Yes, it’s done to make themselves more attractive to attract men. Plus with the really big ones I think it’s somehow about showing other women.
> 
> 
> If a wife wants a boob job then the husband better watch out as she’s more likely trying to attract another man!
> 
> 
> As for the porn stars they’re fake all the way through!


Bob,

In all sincerity, you don't have to go very far to find the cuckold who paid for all these "enhancements" for his wife when he knew their relationship wasn't what it should be.


----------



## Rowan

I once mentioned to my husband that I was thinking about a breast lift. Since the birth of my son, my breasts are a bit saggy and my nipples very large and very dark. I just think they look a bit odd now compared to my pre-baby shape.

His response was that I should no-way get a lift...._unless I was also going to go up to at least a full D-cup_. He thought there was no sense at all in a lift/nipple reduction if I wasn't going to "do it right". But if I wanted to go up to a D-cup, maybe even larger, _he'd_ pay for it. All of this was said in a serious but excited tone, and he seemed really deflated when I expressed no desire to increase from my current natural C-cup size. He then brought it up again and again over the course of the subsequent months until I finally, somewhat angrily, told him I absolutely wasn't going to do it. He _still_ sometimes mentions it, and thinks I'm way too sensitive - since "everyone has things they'd change about their partner if they could".

So much for thinking that my man was happy with what I have naturally. Confidence-buster much?


----------



## COguy

Rowan said:


> I once mentioned to my husband that I was thinking about a breast lift. Since the birth of my son, my breasts are a bit saggy and my nipples very large and very dark. I just think they look a bit odd now compared to my pre-baby shape.
> 
> His response was that I should no-way get a lift...._unless I was also going to go up to at least a full D-cup_. He thought there was no sense at all in a lift/nipple reduction if I wasn't going to "do it right". But if I wanted to go up to a D-cup, maybe even larger, _he'd_ pay for it. All of this was said in a serious but excited tone, and he seemed really deflated when I expressed no desire to increase from my current natural C-cup size. He then brought it up again and again over the course of the subsequent months until I finally, somewhat angrily, told him I absolutely wasn't going to do it. He _still_ sometimes mentions it, and thinks I'm way too sensitive - since "everyone has things they'd change about their partner if they could".
> 
> So much for thinking that my man was happy with what I have naturally. Confidence-buster much?


Yeah, he's one of those foot in mouth types? When you ask if you look fat in your jeans does he say yes?


----------



## Jellybeans

I am a woman but totally not into fake breasts. If they make someone happy, great but I'd never do it. Most of the women that I have met that do have them tend to be really insecure. And most of them always have their t!ts out, in low-cut shirts, revealing tops. Not saying this goes for everyone, but that's been my experience with the women I know that have had them done.


----------



## Bottled Up

Me personally, I don't like fake boobs. To me, there's a sexiness factor about a natural breast that even when it has aged and is getting flatter, it is still freakin' sexy as hell. Plus I heard after you get the surgery done, it often reduces the sensitivity for a woman... that's even worse and not worth it.

When you have to cosmetically change yourself simply for the sake of cosmetics, it's a huge turn-off to me. If you can't be happy with your natural self then it's a shame. Especially if you already have a steady guy that completely ENJOYS "devouring" your natural breasts, then wtf is the problem with them anyway??? 

That's my take on it...

**EDIT** Wow, I just turned myself on... I can't wait to devour my wife's boobs tonight! I'm gonna be thinking about this all day long now...


----------



## ScaredandUnsure

After going through two bouts of mastitis when nursing my kids, the thought of purposely stuffing artificial crap into my boobs makes me want to vomit. The only way I'd have any type of breast surgery would be if I had a mastectomy or disfiguring accident.

ETA: I'm fairly large breasted anyways, so there would really be no point into adding more boobage for me. Nope, fake boobs are not for me.


----------



## CandieGirl

Would anyone's opinions change if they could take tissue from elsewhere in the body and put it to use in the breast area, making it less 'fake'?

Incidentally, I'm on the no fake boob side. And I went through being small boobed for most of my 20's and 30's.


----------



## Jellybeans

CandieGirl said:


> Would anyone's opinions change if they could take tissue from elsewhere in the body and put it to use in the breast area, making it less 'fake'?


Nope.


----------



## AbsolutelyFree

I like implants a lot.

I can't be sure of course, but my feeling is that a lot of the guys who bash them so vehemently have never had any close experience with them. But I have! And truth be told, before those close experiences, I was one of the bashers.


----------



## CandieGirl

I don't know, it's not about the implants themselves, but the attitude of SOME women who have them that makes me laugh...all of a sudden, they realize that they can attract a man; while all along, if they'd had the right attitude, they've ALWAYS been able to attract a man.

Even more ridiculous on an older woman who gets them and then starts trying to compete with the 20 somethings...bash away, but it's true.


----------



## AFEH

Conrad said:


> Bob,
> 
> In all sincerity, you don't have to go very far to find the cuckold who paid for all these "enhancements" for his wife when he knew their relationship wasn't what it should be.


Ah but! Some wives are very clever and very devious and deceitful!


And some husbands are damn stupid and naive!


----------



## frustr8dhubby

AFEH said:


> Ah but! Some wives are very clever and very devious and deceitful!
> 
> 
> And some husbands are damn stupid and naive!


That would be me in my first marriage. (I know, surprise, surprise, right?)


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

The Renegade said:


> What's a woman getting out of it for herself apart from a painful operation? It's got to have something to do with attracting men, right?


Nah, every woman I know who's had it done says its about feeling better about their body, filling out the clothes they want to wear... in a word, confidence.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

heartsbeating said:


> I think it's the usual debate that arises with these topics - questioning whether the inner-self/confidence ought to be worked on instead of relying on an external superficial to make one 'feel' better about themselves. Is it just masking (or being a quick-fix) to a deeper symptom of low self esteem?


People get their teeth fixed all the time. I don't see any difference in applying the principle to any other body part. If it makes you feel better about yourself, great.

Generally, men don't really care much. I know I don't.


----------



## Vanton68

I normally have (in the past) dated fit/thin women. These women usually get hated on by fat/unfit women. Seen it a million times. These women were in the lower range for body fat, so they would have tiny breasts. When they got implants under the muscle for B's or C's, they really looked good. It completed their look. *Sure for all the guys that say they don't like them, these girls would get hit on twice as much*. Then of course the fat women would become even nastier to them. It was a viscious circle. Women are meaner to other women, than anything I have ever seen from men.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

AFEH said:


> If a wife wants a boob job then the husband better watch out as she’s more likely trying to attract another man!


I don't agree with this. Every woman that I know that has them or wants them is married. My own wife wanted to get it done after breastfeeding did its damage. I'm 100% certain it wasn't about attracting another man.


----------



## AFEH

frustr8dhubby said:


> That would be me in my first marriage. (I know, surprise, surprise, right?)


You're a fully paid up member of the club!


----------



## Machiavelli

Vanton68 said:


> I normally have (in the past) dated fit/thin women. These women usually get hated on by fat/unfit women. Seen it a million times.


Check.



Vanton68 said:


> These women were in the lower range for body fat, so they would have tiny breasts. When they got implants under the muscle for B's or C's, they really looked good. It completed their look.


Check.



Vanton68 said:


> *Sure for all the guys that say they don't like them, these girls would get hit on twice as much*. Then of course the fat women would become even nastier to them. It was a viscious circle. Women are meaner to other women, than anything I have ever seen from men.


Everything you say here is correct. I hear these stories all the time from my clientele, about 80% of whom have implants. 

As for implants or no implants, I can say my W is much more critical of other women's racks than me. I never saw a woman's breast I did not like, real or fake, except for the ones that look like basketballs.


----------



## Jellybeans

I am one of those fit/thin women & am a 34D. Even if I were smaller in the chest area, it's just not something I'd do. Ever. 

There is a lady I work with who has fake t!ts and it is a bad pair. Like a really awful boob job. And the worse part is, she likes to show them off. Egads!


----------



## Vanton68

Jellybeans said:


> I am one of those fit/thin women & am a 34D. Even if I were smaller in the chest area, it's just not something I'd do. Ever.
> 
> There is a lady I work with who has fake t!ts and it is a bad pair. Like a really awful boob job. And the worse part is, she likes to show them off. Egads!


Well I guess your are 1 of those 1 in a million genetic freaks if you are actually fit/thin with a natural 34D. When I say fit/thin I mean fitness competition body types (not weightlifting/muscular competitors that look like men) that maintain their feminine look. I have seen your self-described body type so infrequently that I suggest you should compete in fitness competitions, since you would blow the other thin girls away.


----------



## Lon

Jellybeans said:


> I am one of those fit/thin women & am a 34D. Even if I were smaller in the chest area, it's just not something I'd do. Ever.
> 
> There is a lady I work with who has fake t!ts and it is a bad pair. Like a really awful boob job. And the worse part is, she likes to show them off. Egads!


, JB for some reason I always pictured you as jellybean shaped.

Yeah, bad boob jobs are tacky (atleast from what I've seen in photos, I've only seen a couple in person, under clothing, and those women are true princesses but atleast their boob jobs turned out ok)


----------



## sandc

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> The other thing I don't get is this~ if a man saw a bag of silicone sitting on a table, would it give him an erection? No. Why is it different just because it's inside a woman's body?
> 
> My boobs are a smallish B cup now and I like them. So does dh. At least they're really mine!
> 
> WORLD RECORD LARGEST NATURAL BREASTS IN THE WORLD 4-28-11 - YouTube
> 
> No thanks. I'll keep my handful.


Big breasts are really nice to look at but in practice they are not as fun as they look. Personally, the size of a woman's breasts is not as important to me as her waist/hip ratio. Doesn't matter what size that is either as long as the correct ratio is there. I'm not sure what the exact ratio is but I know it when I see it! :smthumbup:

How does the "I like big butts" song go?


----------



## Jellybeans

sandc said:


> How does the "I like big butts" song go?


_I like big butts and I cannot lie
You otha brothas can't deny
That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
and a round thing in your face 
you get SPRUNG_



Lon said:


> , JB for some reason I always pictured you as jellybean shaped.


:rofl:


----------



## This is me

I work with a couple. Natural and fake.


----------



## sandc

Bring me a nice platter of female "stuff." You can hold the ballz.


----------



## sandc

That was an easy underhand pitch.


----------



## Bottled Up

Only LadyFrog can somehow turn a Dr. Seuss style rhyme into poetic porn...


----------



## tacoma

AbsolutelyFree said:


> I like implants a lot.
> 
> I can't be sure of course, but my feeling is that a lot of the guys who bash them so vehemently have never had any close experience with them. But I have! And truth be told, before those close experiences, I was one of the bashers.


I bash BECAUSE I`ve had numerous close experiences with them.

They simply don`t feel natural.


----------



## Hope1964

I wonder if the women who experience more sex after a boob job have more partners too? If you're into that then, great, but if you're not and you got a boob job to attract a mate, it didn't work. Maybe guys want to have sex with her just to say they did it with a girl with fake boobs. Or to try to get a taste of real life porn. I dunno.

If you're married and a boob job results in more sex, that kind of debunks all the men saying they wouldn't like it if their wife got one. Assuming the wife is getting sex with him and not someone else.


----------



## tacoma

The thing is, when you just meet a girl you have no clue whether she`s real or altered under her clothes.

Often you don`t have any idea until you get your hand on one and then...it`s too late.


----------



## Hope1964

tacoma said:


> The thing is, when you just meet a girl you have no clue whether she`s real or altered under her clothes.
> 
> Often you don`t have any idea until you get your hand on one and then...it`s too late.


Kinda like being surprised when there's a snake up her skirt?


----------



## tacoma

Hope1964 said:


> Kinda like being surprised when there's a snake up her skirt?


Not quite that bad.


And really I haven`t held an altered breast in my hand in over a decade so maybe the technology is better nowadays so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

My wife wanted a "Lift" whatever that is and I was kinda down on the idea so she dropped it BUT if it was something she really felt she needed for herself I`d be on board.
Just very worried about the results.



Taking a scalpel to her breasts would be the equivalent of taking a box cutter to a Monet in my mind, I just can`t rationalize it for almost any reason.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Usually do! :rofl:
> 
> Nuggets, meat, and loin of pork
> You can eat them with a fork
> But for tender ballz it's best
> To use your tongue and let them rest.


:lol::rofl::rofl:

I seriously just spit coke at reading the "usually do [hold the ballz]" 

Well played.


----------



## Goldmember357

I do not i can understand if she was flat or had a breast removed for medical reasons. But id prefer no fake boobs i have felt fake boobs before cannot compare to real boobs.

If my wife decided to get fake boobs id ask her why? she is fine just the way she is and yes boobs sag as you age but who cares we should be happy we are alive and have a good life no need to enhance certain parts of ourselves if not needed especially if its to be more sexual.


----------



## Minncouple

BIG fan of the fakes.

Wife has a set of D's, she was almost a C before.

I do like some natural ones to, so not really set on either way. 

I liked her before and like them now, just different I guess.


----------



## Machiavelli

Jellybeans said:


> I am one of those fit/thin women & am a 34D. Even if I were smaller in the chest area, it's just not something I'd do. Ever.
> 
> There is a lady I work with who has fake t!ts and it is a bad pair. Like a really awful boob job. And the worse part is, she likes to show them off. Egads!


Now that you mention it, I notice the same thing with people who run around in minimal clothing. They're usually the last people you want to see in a thong.


----------



## Machiavelli

Hope1964 said:


> I wonder if the women who experience more sex after a boob job have more partners too?...Assuming the wife is getting sex with him and not someone else.


Average # of partners for boob job girl: ≥14
Average # of partners for natural girl: ≤4


----------



## that_girl

Or spandex.


----------



## that_girl

Machiavelli said:


> Average # of partners for boob job girl: ≥14
> Average # of partners for natural girl: ≤4


So boob jobs make you open your legs? :rofl:

I'm all natural and I'm well above 4, but a little less than 14.


----------



## Hope1964

Machiavelli said:


> Average # of partners for boob job girl: ≥14
> Average # of partners for natural girl: ≤4


Interesting. Supports my theory.

What's your source btw?


----------



## that_girl

Maybe it's the reason for the fake boobs? 

A friend of mine has fake ones...she's had 3 boyfriends and is now married. She's VERY quiet and I can't imagine her sleeping around. But she got her breasts because she is 5'10, skinny and had NO CHEST AT ALL. I've seen pics. She looked like a man. lol. Now she has a cute shape. 

My sister is natural and was a big ol' ***** (sorry, sis! But you were.  )


----------



## tacoma

Machiavelli said:


> Average # of partners for boob job girl: ≥14
> Average # of partners for natural girl: ≤4


I`d wager those stats have more to do with the type of woman (in general) who feels fake tits are a necessity rather than a direct result of the breasts themselves.

Correlation does not equate to causation.

In laymans terms women who get fake tits are easier than women who don`t even BEFORE they get the tits.


----------



## heartsbeating

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> People get their teeth fixed all the time. I don't see any difference in applying the principle to any other body part. If it makes you feel better about yourself, great.
> 
> Generally, men don't really care much. I know I don't.


I get how these types of points get raised.

My personal view in the difference of such things is that having breast augmentation can be more dangerous and painful and it's adding something foreign to the body. That is not for me. 

As for teeth, my friend had a funky tooth and covered her beautiful smile with her hand. All the photos taken with her, her mouth is in a closed smile. She got the tooth fixed. Photos appeared of her smiling  < like that. Guess what? The tooth has gone a bit funky again and now she's back to the closed smiles. To me, her smile is beautiful with or without the funky tooth. At what point does she accept her tooth and just let the world see her smile?


----------



## heartsbeating

To each their own though!


----------



## Stonewall

I just like boobs, I don't care if they still have the tags on them


----------



## Machiavelli

Hope1964 said:


> Interesting. Supports my theory.
> 
> What's your source btw?


Journal of the American Medical Association


----------



## Machiavelli

tacoma said:


> I`d wager those stats have more to do with the type of woman (in general) who feels fake tits are a necessity rather than a direct result of the breasts themselves.
> 
> Correlation does not equate to causation.


Could be, but either way you may end up at the same place.


----------



## tacoma

Machiavelli said:


> Could be, but either way you may end up at the same place.


Yes but not because men are drawn to fake breasts.

Because women with fake breasts are more open sexually.


----------



## The Renegade

Machiavelli said:


> Average # of partners for boob job girl: ≥14
> Average # of partners for natural girl: ≤4


That might not always be their own choice. IMO, boob job girls tend to be very attractive to a man's short term sexual strategy, but not necessarily considered life-time mating material (this probably has also to do with the personality that comes with the willingness to get your boobs altered).

Believe, men do (consciously and unconsciously) judge and sort.

Bash away.


----------



## Love Song

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Society loves to send the message that small ta-ta'd women aren't sexy.
> 
> Women accept that message.
> 
> I think it's high time to call bs on it.


I used to be a natural 34 DDD and I had constant severe back pain. If women knew what that came with to be naturally big I think they wouldn't want it so much. I resented my boobs so much at times I didn't enjoy them and envied the size B women.


----------



## Eagle441977

I like real boobs that look fake and fake boobs that look real. Just kidding I like real. Fake ones that I touched and played with did not ....inspire. But I've been off the market for 21 years they may be better now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

Talked to hubby about this last night. We decided that women who get boob jobs are more sexually attractive to most guys, but not as marriage material, because many guys see a woman who gets a boob job as shallow/bubbleheaded. We used the analogy of identical twins, one with and one without a boob job, and agreed that most men would probably choose the one with a boob job for a ONS but the one without as a wife.

When I asked him what he'd say about me getting one, his first protest was the cost. Then he said I would end up not liking it because the feeling would go away. Then he said he didn't like the risks, the fact it might disfigure me etc. He also said that making them bigger would be a waste but lifting them would be OK, although he likes them the way they are too.

The only thing I would even consider myself would be just a lift, because I hate wearing a bra but I do sometimes just because I know other people think it's gross when I don't sometimes. Then I could just be braless forever  The poor girls have been through a lot - 35 years plus or minus of gravity, almost 3 years of breast feeding, and many years of NO support.


----------



## sinnister

Not a fan. Actually they dont do anything for me. I like ass. Not "arse" but "ass". There's a yummy difference.


----------



## Hope1964

So, what do all you guys think about butt implants?

Or rather, buttock augmentation 

Buttock augmentation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bottled Up

Hope1964 said:


> So, what do all you guys think about butt implants?
> 
> Or rather, buttock augmentation
> 
> Buttock augmentation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


No augmentation, period. I want my wife natural as she comes. If I wanted plastic I'd go spend my time with a blow-up doll...


----------



## Machiavelli

tacoma said:


> Yes but not because men are drawn to fake breasts.
> 
> Because women with fake breasts are more open sexually.


It's a bigger lure, to catch bigger fish.


----------



## Machiavelli

Hope1964 said:


> So, what do all you guys think about butt implants?
> 
> Or rather, buttock augmentation
> 
> Buttock augmentation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


the survey says:

White women with butt implants: ≥48 black partners
White women with natural butts: ≤2 black partners


----------



## Enginerd

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Nah, every woman I know who's had it done says its about feeling better about their body, filling out the clothes they want to wear... in a word, confidence.



This is the common justification used over and over and I call bull. They feel more confident after the surgery because they feel more attractive. Attraction is about sex. End of story.


----------



## heartsbeating

bubbly girl said:


> I'd say it's more of a message that women with perky (youthful looking) breasts are what's sexy, regardless of age, size, etc. With implants even a 60 yr. old woman could have the ta-ta's of a 19 yr. old.
> 
> Time to call bs on that too.
> 
> Do your best to keep yourself attractive and just accept your beauty at any age.


My H's view on breast augmentation is consistent with anything cosmetic like that - butt implants, lip enhancements, botox etc. He's not a fan of the idea of such things and it's a turn off to him if he notices it on a woman. 

He also admires when someone lets the grey hairs come through... but I've told him, that ain't happening over here with me. At least not for a while anyway  I'm 35 so not a whole lot has really changed for me and I'm enjoying experimenting for the first time in years, transitioning from very dark hair to blonde tones. He's supportive because it's something I have considered on/off for a while. I feel good with my natural hair color. I just felt like switching it up a bit to see how it turns out. Anyway, I should have learned by now there's a threshold with talking about hair color around men! 

Any ladies who wish to discuss hair ...I'll be over in the lounge, with a pot of tea at the ready.

*backs out of the Men's Clubhouse*


----------



## Vanton68

Eagle441977 said:


> I like real boobs that look fake and fake boobs that look real. Just kidding I like real. Fake ones that I touched and played with did not ....inspire. But I've been off the market for 21 years they may be better now
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trust me, they are wayyyyyyyyy better now.


----------



## Deejo

AbsolutelyFree said:


> I like implants a lot.
> 
> I can't be sure of course, but my feeling is that a lot of the guys who bash them so vehemently have never had any close experience with them. But I have! And truth be told, before those close experiences, I was one of the bashers.


This.

Was going to say that I haven't seen anyone comment on having been, or being in a relationship with someone who has had implants.

Which do I prefer? Whichever kind enhances the self-esteem and confidence of the woman they are attached to.


----------



## Vanton68

Deejo said:


> This.
> 
> Was going to say that I haven't seen anyone comment on having been, or being in a relationship with someone who has had implants.
> 
> Which do I prefer? Whichever kind enhances the self-esteem and confidence of the woman they are attached to.


Agreed!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl

Deejo said:


> This.
> 
> Was going to say that I haven't seen anyone comment on having been, or being in a relationship with someone who has had implants.
> 
> Which do I prefer? Whichever kind enhances the self-esteem and confidence of the woman they are attached to.


I think the answer to the original question is some men do and some men don't. 

I'm also pretty sure that many of the men who say they don't like them still wouldn't like them as much as natural breasts if they had been in a relationship with a woman with implants. If the way they look turns a man off, it turns them off. I've never been with a man with a pierced penis, but I don't need to to know it turns me off. There are women who really like it. To each their own.

There's nothing wrong with a man that likes them. There's nothing wrong with a man who doesn't like them. There's no right or wrong answer.


----------



## geek down

IF done right, and the woman already starts with a decent amount of natural boobs, then they can be quite fantastic. If the procedure is done the right way, you get the right doctor that wont overinflate the implants and you get them under the existing tissue..and you don't go overboard.. we're talking C to D or D to DD..or B to C

then they can be very, very nice..

But they can come out very wrong, very easily. 

Real and big is best, but a good boobjob can be nice..

Its like having a rembrant in your house..the real one is the best, but a good print in a great frame can be almost as good...But not one thats just tacked on the wall and hung wrong.


----------



## Deejo

And I fully acknowledge that in circumstances that can be seen as vain, disloyal, or utterly attention seeking, that bias is warranted.

But lets be honest, I've seen women with natural boobs that are no more attractive than had they been a bad boob job. I don't care if they are natural or not, if I think they are beautiful and she does too. Part of ex's self esteem issues was her lack of having breasts. I didn't care ... but she sure did.

Woman I'm seeing has implants. Robust B, small C I'd say. Basically she revamped what she had always had. Still has full sensation in her nipples, and damned if I could see any scars. Breast feeding 2 kids apparently reeked havoc on her breasts. Could see how uncomfortable she was with describing how she looked, and felt, prior to the procedure; which she was encouraged to have by other women at the time. She looks great. And she carries herself like she feels that way ... which makes her very attractive.



michzz said:


> My wife insisted on getting implants despite my objections.
> 
> I didn't know at the time that she was doing it to impress the jerk she as cheating with--and letting me pay for them.
> 
> Honestly, I never thought she looked good with the implants. She was fake and she was always uncomfortable despite insisting she liked them.
> 
> she had an easier time getting clothes to fit yes.
> 
> Once I knew she did it during he cheating years?
> 
> Extremely disgusted with them.
> 
> increasingly, her discomforts with them were so great that she had to have them removed almost two years ago.
> 
> Fake boobs are desperate attempt to fix a self esteem issue or to attract someone who you should not.
> 
> I don't think they improve a woman' life and my wife's certainly didn't improve my life.


----------



## rider

Amen Deejo.

My wife has expressed interest. She went from a Small B to a DD when breastfeeding, now they are so small that they cannot even fit into a bra, however she cannot go braless because there is 3-4 inches of loose skin there.

Small and perky is hot, so is big and saggy, but when deflated there is honestly nothing to do with all that extra skin.

So even though I am not "usually" a fan of store-boughts, I can understand it in a way that you can understand skin removal after drastic weight loss.


----------

